# Copper Tape with Conductive Adhesive



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

To me, the description of this copper tape sounds like it would be usable to cover the rail on plastic track. If the adhesive is conductive and the conductivity carries through to the copper itself, then this could be used to create a "continuous rail" plastic track system while maintaining the downforce of regular rail. Just apply it over the rail and you are done.

This would also allow you to grind down the rail to a consistant, yet lower, height.

http://www.findtape.com/shop/product.aspx?id=329&bc=F&setscreen=1&width=1004&height=0

Opinions?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's cheap enough, so you could buy a roll and see how it works on a little oval. I can see where this would be nice for the larger scale tracks with flat and wider rails and with the cars running braids. The way the rails stick up on HO track may be an issue. No clear answer for how to dress the 1/4" tape over the narrow HO rails. Do you leave a smooth ramp on either side of the rail or do you use a roller and get the copper to conform to the rail edges? Plus the HO shoes would probably wear down the thin copper fairly easily, especially magnet cars. Grinding down all your rails on plastic track sounds like way too much work.


----------

